# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  freshwater fishing

## browser59

Eight of us will be at Negril Xmas eve thru New years day.I would like to do some freshwater fishing while there.Would maybe need two boats? Black river or Negril river? I don't think the line wrapped around a stick is what I would enjoy. Done the saltwater thing and want to experience a slow river with tree lined banks and wildlife.With the pollution concerns we probably would let the owner do what he wants with any catch.I would appreciate any input I can get .

----------


## all smiles

try posting this on the Treasure Beach message board. The address is www.treasurebeach.net, then click on profile news and then again on TB Runnins. There is a large pond in TB that folks fish in, but beware of the crocodiles.

----------


## jeannieb

I know of a few ponds in the hills off of Great Bay where you can catch fresh water black perch. Just make sure you find a local and the owner of the land before you head out. Ask around and someone will hook you up.

----------

